# Rustic/State Forest Campgrounds with decent beach for kids



## jholtz27 (Dec 18, 2013)

I've been looking for new spots to try that we can go to that are first come first serve, as most of the campgrounds that are reservable are booked up this summer. We have stayed at Jones Lake near Grayling which is pretty nice, and Guernsey lake in Kalkaska. If anyone has some suggestions that would be awesome. 


Thanks


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Black lake--Onaway


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Detour stateforest campground in the UP on lake Huron


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Pickerel Lake State forest campground. East of Vanderbilt. Rustic campground, nice lake/beach for the kids to swim and fish from shore (mostly small gills I'm my experience) Tons of trails for both bicycling and hiking. Most all the campsites are nicely shaded, and you feel farther away from the others because of the bigger trees. My kids used to love that place when they were younger.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Ossineke State Forest Campground.


----------



## BMARKS (Nov 6, 2017)

shupac lake state forest campground in lovells. the best for sure. second i would say the one on the north east end of burt lake, cant remember the name. then jones lake. in that order.


----------



## BMARKS (Nov 6, 2017)

maple bay is the name of the burt lake one.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

One place near Meredith off M18 is state forest campground. Very low traffic and a few small lakes in that area with lakeside camping. Nice little beaches on the shore near camp sites. Trout lake is one I've stayed on when my kids were small. Very secluded and quiet. Things may have changed but doubtful. House lake is another in that tract.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

The DNR used to have a fold out cardboard 'brochure' w/ all the SF facilities listed. Stop an see if still available.

UP Mouth of Two hearted River (N of Newberry)was good but I believe burned in fire about 8-10 yrs ago.


----------



## aphess223 (Aug 1, 2001)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Ossineke State Forest Campground.


Just a heads up I had some theft problems at Ossineke.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

These days, anytime your leaving you site to go to the beach or even sleeping at night, lock up your coolers or gear in a truck or in the tent with you if your sleeping. I had a nice 10 day ice cooler stolen in broad daylight from my camp site. Worse part was, it was full of ribeyes and salmon for that nights cookout with guests. Heard several other stories of that happening at other parks. I think now is worse than ever for these incidents.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

BMARKS said:


> shupac lake state forest campground in lovells. the best for sure. second i would say the one on the north east end of burt lake, cant remember the name. then jones lake. in that order.


Check this one out ! Didn't stay at the park but drove through it and stayed at a cabin near by. Coolest lake I've seen in MI. Clearest water I've ever seen. Enough bass to catch every cast as well. Some trout too even though I never found them


----------



## seabass810 (Apr 2, 2010)

Lake Michigan recreation area between ludington and manistee


----------



## PerchPatrol (Mar 31, 2006)

Pretty lake, near deer park, northwest of Newberry. 

Very nice place.


----------

